# electric digital bradley smoke generator



## bearmeat (Nov 30, 2016)

I have a 4 rack digital bradley smoker and want to use a non digital smoke generator, will it work?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 4, 2016)

I've never used a Bradley, but is there a difference with the smoke generators? I would think they're one in the same. If the smoke generator is controlled by the smoker controller, then just set it for cold smoking, lowest temp setting...unless the controller won't do that. If it only goes down to 100*F, then that's what you'd be smoking at. If that's the case, I think I'd plug the smoke generator into it's own power source for cold smoking.

Eric


----------

